# breezer lightning fork/replica?



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

i've been looking for a 1-1/8 threadless breezer lightning fork to complete my build, but i've had no luck whatsoever. can anyone recommend a rigid fork that looks similar that i can have painted to at least look the part? extra points for something somewhat lightweight. here's what the original forks looked like:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

A Ritchey Logic fork would do the trick, IMO.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

that was my first choice, since it looks pretty much identical, but i'm having nearly as much trouble finding one of those...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

are you looking to slap on a vintage fork or something new?
most custom builders can replicate a basic fork like that, bonus is newer materials, probably tune it to your weight and riding style, and not being a used fork so you'll know it hasn't been thrashed.

(REALLY nice bike BTW, makes me miss my old twister :thumbsup: )


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

byknuts said:


> are you looking to slap on a vintage fork or something new?
> most custom builders can replicate a basic fork like that, bonus is newer materials, probably tune it to your weight and riding style, and not being a used fork so you'll know it hasn't been thrashed.
> 
> (REALLY nice bike BTW, makes me miss my old twister :thumbsup: )


well i'm open to vintage or new... really it's just got to be safe, look the part (after repaint), and not be a boat anchor. the original fork on the bike (i think) was either a repainted ritchey logic fork, or was at least made by ritchey for breezer. my lightning has a (period-accurate but not original) judy on it right now, but i've been dreaming about an accurate rigid fork for it. it does get ridden regularly, so it can't be some rescued vintage fork hanging onto life by a thread. custom is the fallback option, but i'm still hoping i can find a ritchey, especially since they only weighed 700-750g. if i were to go the custom route, i'd want it to be as close to an exact replica as possible, which could get pricey. this has been a relatively low-cost build so far, and i'd feel like a jerk spending $400 on a custom fork.

... and thanks... i really love this bike. i've had it since new in 96, and have been hoping to restore it to its original glory (only singlespeed now) to show off on my sunday group ride.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I had the same question, so a few weeks ago I E-mailed Joe Breeze. This is what he said:

_"The stock rigid Breezer forks for 1996-1998 were made by Spinner. They say "Spinner" on the fork tips. The steering tube was for a 1-1/8" headset, but the steerer tapered from 27mm at the lower end to 28.6mm for the upper head bearing and stem. This design gave better compliancy than straight 28.6mm, but still fit the 1-1/8" MTB standard. If you find a fork like this, no matter the color, they are the same material etc. except for maybe eyelets."_










Above is a shot of my 2000 Breezer Lightning (bought as a bare frame), with a Ritchey WCS headset and an Identiti Tuning-2 Fork. I chose this fork because it accepts V-brakes or a disc, and its 395mm length was as short as I could find. Its claimed weight is 1,120g, and you can get one for 75 bucks here.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

Roadsters said:


> I had the same question, so a few weeks ago I E-mailed Joe Breeze. This is what he said:
> 
> _"The stock rigid Breezer forks for 1996-1998 were made by Spinner. They say "Spinner" on the fork tips. The steering tube was for a 1-1/8" headset, but the steerer tapered from 27mm at the lower end to 28.6mm for the upper head bearing and stem. This design gave better compliancy than straight 28.6mm, but still fit the 1-1/8" MTB standard. If you find a fork like this, no matter the color, they are the same material etc. except for maybe eyelets."_
> 
> Above is a shot of my 2000 Breezer Lightning (bought as a bare frame), with a Ritchey WCS headset and an Identiti Tuning-2 Fork. I chose this fork because it accepts V-brakes or a disc, and its 395mm length was as short as I could find. Its claimed weight is 1,120g, and you can get one for 75 bucks here.


thanks for that info, and nice lightning! i had read in numerous places that they were made by ritchey. i just emailed Joe earlier today, so obviously no reply yet. your fork definitely looks the part, but i was hoping to to find one without a disc mount (to preserve the retro look). thanks, though... that's definitely the closest (available) match i've seen so far, and i could always shave the disc mount off.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

You also can't go wrong with a Tange Prestige fork - they still make 'em new - disc or no disc...

http://www.ride-this.com/index.php/tange-prestige-26-canti-fork-118-black.html?source=googleps


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

s4gobabygo said:


> well i'm open to vintage or new... really it's just got to be safe, look the part (after repaint), and not be a boat anchor. the original fork on the bike (i think) was either a repainted ritchey logic fork, or was at least made by ritchey for breezer. my lightning has a (period-accurate but not original) judy on it right now, but i've been dreaming about an accurate rigid fork for it. it does get ridden regularly, so it can't be some rescued vintage fork hanging onto life by a thread. custom is the fallback option, but i'm still hoping i can find a ritchey, especially since they only weighed 700-750g. if i were to go the custom route, i'd want it to be as close to an exact replica as possible, which could get pricey. this has been a relatively low-cost build so far, and i'd feel like a jerk spending $400 on a custom fork.
> 
> ... and thanks... i really love this bike. i've had it since new in 96, and have been hoping to restore it to its original glory (only singlespeed now) to show off on my sunday group ride.


I'll agree with Ameybrook. Ritchey fork could be your easiest and most accurate option. You'll be glad you did it.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

cegrover said:


> You also can't go wrong with a Tange Prestige fork - they still make 'em new - disc or no disc...
> 
> http://www.ride-this.com/index.php/tange-prestige-26-canti-fork-118-black.html?source=googleps


ooh that's a very close (visual) match! any idea what one of those weighs? tange made so many different forks it seems impossible to search for the weight on any one in particular. 415 axle to crown may be too tall though...

does anyone know the spec axle-to-crown of the OEM fork that came on the lightning? i imagine it's somewhere around 400mm. i want to try to preserve not only the look, but the geometry too.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If you want to get a new one made to order, Tom Teesdale is very reasonable and has suitable vintage cred.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

i got a reply from joe breeze! quick response! he said that the original fork was 400mm axle to crown. so that's a good start. i suppose preserving the geometry is more important to me than the look, since any black fork (within reason) with that logo would look good.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Agree*



cegrover said:


> You also can't go wrong with a Tange Prestige fork - they still make 'em new - disc or no disc...
> 
> http://www.ride-this.com/index.php/tange-prestige-26-canti-fork-118-black.html?source=googleps


I put one on my 97 and it is a perfect fit. Joe told me that the frame was designed for axle to crown 405 and the Tange Prestige I bought is 410, no problem he said.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

s4gobabygo said:


> that was my first choice, since it looks pretty much identical, but i'm having nearly as much trouble finding one of those...


nevermind. better info than mine on this thread.


----------



## SDmfG (Jan 10, 2005)

I've got a '98 Lightning, and the original fork, and mine is white. I don't know if I've ever seen another white one before.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

SDmfG said:


> I've got a '98 Lightning, and the original fork, and mine is white. I don't know if I've ever seen another white one before.


that's really interesting.. i've never heard of that. do you have any pics? i had thought about a white fork, since the head tube is white... is there a black breezer logo on it?


----------



## SDmfG (Jan 10, 2005)

s4gobabygo said:


> that's really interesting.. i've never heard of that. do you have any pics? i had thought about a white fork, since the head tube is white... is there a black breezer logo on it?


I'll snap a pic when I have a chance. Yeah, the logo is inverse colors. It is weird, I also had a purple Storm that I bought new in '95, and it had a purple fork.

I guess this Lightning is unique. Maybe I should email Joe, and ask him about it.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

SDmfG said:


> I'll snap a pic when I have a chance. Yeah, the logo is inverse colors. It is weird, I also had a purple Storm that I bought new in '95, and it had a purple fork.
> 
> I guess this Lightning is unique. Maybe I should email Joe, and ask him about it.


i'm very curious to see it! maybe i'll go that direction with mine...


----------

